# Icey's thread of pixels



## Icey (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello all
My name is Bogdan Nemes
I'm new around here.. i'm from Romania, and this is my stuff:

(the blog)
http://nemebophotography.blogspot.com/


I've been photographing with DSLRs for 2 years now, and this is a little bit of my work:
































more to come soon


----------



## Icey (Sep 23, 2011)

http://nemebophotography.blogspot.com/


----------



## Markw (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow.  I can't believe no one has commented on this yet.  I love the last two sets of photos in he first post, and the second and third set in the second post.  All are incredibly well done, and I love your use of diptychs.  Welcome to the forum.  I hope to see you around these parts. 

Mark


----------



## Shadowbox (Sep 23, 2011)

Very interesting style here. I love that! Your photos are unique and speak for themselves. I also like how you push limits and don't adhere to boring rules, you make photography look fun & like art vs like a chore that one must get perfect.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the 2nd and the 3rd ones, I really don't like the last few into the sun but I've only seen a rare few shots like that in which I would like.


----------



## Tashyd (Sep 23, 2011)

I really like them all, but love the last set.  They are enchanting!


----------



## Brenna26 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow they r soo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Icey (Sep 24, 2011)

lots of replys! thank you!!

Mark, i will stick for a little more. Thank you for taking your time to pick your favs, i always want a fresh opinion to decide my further portofolio!

Shadowbox, thank you! I know those boring pictures, and i know i have a few of those myself, but i try to come up with ideas all the time. 

shootermcgavin, appreciate your opinion. Not everyone likes contr-jours photography, and i know that cool results are hard to get. 

Tashyd, thanks man! 

Benna, thank you!!


here are a few more, and also my facebook account, if you'd like to become friends 

Bogdan Nemes Photography | Facebook


----------



## bobnr32 (Sep 24, 2011)

Great set!


----------



## Icey (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you bob!! 
Glad to hear you're in Bucharest now - lots of interesting people to photograph and some cool locations too.. Beautiful girs also 

this is something i've been playing with..

and, again, my FB page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bogdan-Nemes-Photography/138280099560149


----------



## Icey (Sep 27, 2011)

Italy is a great place to live... I had the chance to visit a lot, and this was a shooting in Venice, at 5 am, when nobody was lurking around 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bogdan-Nemes-Photography/138280099560149


----------



## Icey (Sep 30, 2011)

More from Italy 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bogdan-Nemes-Photography/138280099560149


----------



## cnutco (Oct 1, 2011)

Agreed, Great set!


----------



## Icey (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you cnutco! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bogdan-Nemes-Photography/138280099560149








*&#8203;
	
*


----------



## Patrice (Oct 3, 2011)

These may not be to everyone's taste but your images show a unique artistic viewpoint, imagination and skill. I very much enjoy viewing your posts.


----------



## Icey (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Patrice! 

Geting into wedding photography!!  Trash the dress pictures:


hmm... filters don't allow me to show my images...

here they are

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138283102893182.31238.138280099560149

or larger

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138283102893182.31238.138280099560149


----------



## amandalee (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! I absolutely LOVE these! I would do anything to model for you! Lol! I love this! Amazing job! I really hope that I am able to shoot like this one day!


----------



## Icey (Oct 26, 2011)

you will, if you really want it  just find models and start shooting!  
Thank you!!



Photography


----------



## Icey (Nov 6, 2011)

Bogdan Nemes Photography | Facebook

more photos


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 6, 2011)

I love your style!


----------



## JazmineHeart (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow! Awesome collection of pics you have there. You must be doing a lot of pics for models eh. I like your style and wanna learn from you


----------



## Icey (Nov 18, 2011)

mommy-medic - thank you!

JazmineHeart - Thank you! - i do a lot of pictures, with everything, models, street photography, nature, animals, anything and everything  If i can help, just give me your link 

This is my blog :

Photography

And this is a little more of my work


----------



## Icey (Apr 6, 2012)

Update
and my facebook profile:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bogdan-Nemes-Photography/138280099560149


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 6, 2012)

I do as well. Welcome!


----------



## Granddad (Apr 6, 2012)

Far too many photos to comment on but to generalise I'll say I like most of them a lot. Good work!


----------



## mcap1972 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool shots. Thanks


----------



## ghostdog (Apr 6, 2012)

Icey... wow!  Now I have to say I don't usually notice pictures like these.  I'm not a student of photography, so I don't really know what you did right.  But I have to say, I simply CANNOT take my eyes off some of these shots!  They are mesmerizing.  As I type this, I keep scrolling back up just to stare at these images.  Fantastic!


Your first post, (3 & 4) where the model is leaning up against the wall with her (what appears to be overalls) sagging down are my favorite.  I can't take my eyes off.


All the shots posted on 9/27, especially the one where the model in a blue dress is leaping into the air are beautiful.  You work well with your models.


The ones from 9/30 really grab me.  I have no idea what the model is doing in the abandoned sync basin with the broken down beach cruiser (LOL!), but I love it!


Finally #1 from today's post (where the girl is wearing the leapord print fur) is again mesmerizing.

You must have a great camera!    LOL!  Really, I'm kidding!  Seriously, fantastic work, I'd really be interested in seeing more.  Try posting them in separate threads with numbers so we can talk more about each new shot.

Thanks


----------

